# Politics of culture



## ped (May 3, 2012)

Any cultural movement or sub-society is nothing more than a will towards republicanism. There is a pattern within it. The more it tries the more dysfunctional and neurotic it becomes. Heirarchism, elitism, fundementalist creeds, conformity and chemical supplimentation as the illusion begins to crumple for the individual participants. It is so predictable it can be calculated within game theory models. (Which the government has been actively expirementing with since the early 60's coincidentally enough.)

As Freud posited for the addiction to opiates culture is a means to escape the nagging panic steming from the nihilistic chaos for which the human primate finds itself. To return to the fluid passivity and the calming, oceanic embrace of hir mother. As we sleep through the dark and cold night the waking mind disolves like the sun at twilight and our unconscious runs wild as if a microcosm of universe itself. The sun is the giver of life while drowning out its true nature. It's the ancient metaphor.

Culture serves as a sense of herd insularity around a collective ideology (a shortcut to thinking) and is no different that any other product for consumption. A game being played to escape these internal desires. particularly attractive to the adolscent just starting to develop a distinct sense of self defined and differentiated from the external world. But as one grows older they become dull, wary and defeated that no matter what they try it is always a fleeting effort. The solution of revolution a cheap substitute like a crackhead ghost hunting at dawn.


----------



## Thoreau (May 3, 2012)

This reminded me of theory of freedom; lets assume one is free, though for survival he cannot do everything that he needs or wants by himself, so he needs to build a group, wich in turn will also decide things, that are against your viewpoints, limiting your freedom, becouse you now rely on them for survival.

Revolution is just something that must change, something that affects major areas of the life of everyone. It is not a solution but it just might be a good improvement


----------



## gigglzzzz (May 3, 2012)

well, one thing to think about is initiative.. something many people don't practice. many rely on others to do the jobs for them. society is fragmented to where one person specialises in only one, specific thing, so they dont have the wide knowledge to help _themselfs_..

i am currently living with theese yuppies in a rich town, and i HATE it. i never relized how uncolorful, useless and meaningless life is when you are in the uppermiddle class. we _have to _do things because its _normal_.. and should i step out of line, or use something for more uses than what its intended, i get looked down opon, because _its just not what it was made for. _

there is so many people who see the failures in this society, and can blatantly see the problem, and maby even want to help fix it, but some of those people have _jobs_ and a family.. they need to keep working to keep food on the table, the house, all the other stuff they have, to keep love,(and god forbid their "friends" see them...) and security... because they simply know nothing else. to them it is impossible to live without money.(of corse we know differently).. they dont even have the knowlege to step out, and loose there items, for they would have to do things _themself_s.. ive had people here laugh at even the idea of how i live.. cause they NEED(and say i need) money and a house, and security, scheduals, etc..

what kind of life is one with scheduals, security, things you do cause you HAVE to, and unfair rules?.... a very shitty one. one that i must avoid, and one that i try to use as a easy example, to enlighten others on why society is so fucked. its fucked cause we made it this way, with all the many ways to seperate us from the animals that we are.

I'm sorry if my thoughts are a bit scattered, i have a LOT of ideas and feelings on different subjects, and i don't really know very well how to organize them.


----------



## Keith2 (May 13, 2012)

ped said:


> At my current pay rate I would have to work from the dawn of civilization in 12,000 BCE to approximately the year 13,500 AD to aquire the wealth of Mitt Romney today..... Not factoring for inflation of course.


 
Mitt Romney sacrificed a lot of personal freedom to get the things he had, he probably had to conform and do a lot of things that he didn't feel like doing. Would you be willing to sacrifice being yourself so you can have the wealth Romney has? It's not good to be jealous of what other people have.


----------



## ped (May 13, 2012)

Totally brah. Most no one who lives paycheck to paycheck working 60 hours a week ever once sacrificed themselves in the least. Fuck them scum amiright!


----------



## Keith2 (May 14, 2012)

ped said:


> Totally brah. Most no one who lives paycheck to paycheck working 60 hours a week ever once sacrificed themselves in the least. Fuck them scum amiright!


 
The system may be unfair but Mitt Romney didn't make the system unfair. Rich people may be at a certain place within the system however they did not create the system. The system evolved into existence over a long period of time and it is not only the elite who allowed the system to evolve into what it is, it is also the poor who allowed it to become what it is through their inaction and in some cases their apathy. So "THEY" are not responsible for the way the world is. "WE" are responsible for the way the world is. We are all responsible for the way the world is. There is no THEM and US. There is only WE. Taking your anger out on Mitt Romney is unfair to Mitt Romney. He doesn't deserve your anger.


----------



## ped (May 14, 2012)

Keith2 said:


> The system may be unfair but Mitt Romney didn't make the system unfair. Rich people may be at a certain place within the system however they did not create the system. The system evolved into existence over a long period of time and it is not only the elite who allowed the system to evolve into what it is, it is also the poor who allowed it to become what it is through their inaction and in some cases their apathy. So "THEY" are not responsible for the way the world is. "WE" are responsible for the way the world is. We are all responsible for the way the world is. There is no THEM and US. There is only WE. Taking your anger out on Mitt Romney is unfair to Mitt Romney. He doesn't deserve your anger.


 

I know right. It's all our fault. Poor Mitt.


----------



## Thoreau (May 14, 2012)

You cannot ask The Power for more power.
You just have to get away from the negative stuff the power makes you use and imposes on you, specialy paper money.


----------



## ped (May 14, 2012)

Thoreau said:


> You cannot ask The Power for more power.
> You just have to get away from the negative stuff the power makes you use and imposes on you, specialy paper money.


 

Agreed. Food just appears on the table at moms place anyway.

next we'll go vacation on an indian res!


----------



## Thoreau (May 14, 2012)

ped said:


> Agreed. Food just appears on the table at moms place anyway.
> 
> next we'll go vacation on an indian res!


 
Food can be bought from the ones who produce it, and if possible you should do it yourself too.
And things can be exchanged for whatever, there are many people who know what real wealth is.


----------



## Keith2 (May 14, 2012)

ped said:


> I know right. It's all our fault. Poor Mitt.


 
"Our" includes all of society and it includes all classes of people: rich, poor, and middle class.


----------



## travelin (May 14, 2012)

I am constantly learning how to do new things and spend a lot of time attempting to perfect skills that I have learned in life.

There is a strong part of my makeup that yearns to help others(there are some people in this board that can attest to the huge grin on my face when helping others) and performing tasks for those who do not know things and teaching people how to do things is, to me, the cat's meow.

As for wealth and conformity, am fortunate that I can pretend I'm an outlaw. the work I do is dynamic, everchanging and there is always something new to learn.

I like to think that I am happy with life overall. content? no, never. able to smile? definately.

Reducing life to a game with the results unimportant is where I try to stay.

I am _fascinated by living..._


----------



## ped (May 14, 2012)

Keith2 said:


> "Our" includes all of society and it includes all classes of people: rich, poor, and middle class.


 
I thought "our" includes all carbon based life forms?


----------



## ped (May 14, 2012)

Thoreau said:


> Food can be bought from the ones who produce it, and if possible you should do it yourself too.
> And things can be exchanged for whatever, there are many people who know what real wealth is.


 
I tried to trade some polished rocks and beaver pelts for some land and corn but no one would accept it. Fuck. Then I was arrested for poaching beaver without a permit. I tried to trade some grass clippings and homemade jewlery for one but the damn government wouldn't take it. And I couldn't make bail or pay my fine so they had me pick up trash on the highway for 5 months.


Dime store fantasies are fun!


----------



## Keno Star (May 14, 2012)

Let go of your attachment to being right, and suddenly your mind is more open. 
You're able to benefit from the unique viewpoints of others, without being crippled 
by your own judgment.


----------



## travelin (May 14, 2012)

KeNoe said:


> Let go of your attachment to being right, and suddenly your mind is more open.
> You're able to benefit from the unique viewpoints of others, without being crippled
> by your own judgment.


 
this


----------



## RockyTheFlyingSquirrel (May 14, 2012)

There are ways to make bits the system leave you be.. Acting batshit crazy seems to help.. Every cop I've encountered doesn't want to deal with me after I start spewing nonsensical ramblings.. "Oh, just another street crazy.. Too much work, low priority, low profit.. Let's move along."


----------



## ped (May 14, 2012)

> Let go of your attachment to being right, and suddenly your mind is more open.
> You're able to benefit from the unique viewpoints of others, without being crippled
> by your own judgment.


 
Does 2+2=7? Cheeseburger is just a word!


----------

